# Martin Mamba



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a past in traditional bow hunting but have not participated in about 5 years or so. I am going tomorrow to look at a nice used Martin Mamba. Do any of you recurve shooters have any experience with this bow and any reason no to choose this product? Thanks, Gary


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about the Martin bows, but I'm sure they are as good as any. The only thing I can caution you against is getting a recurve with high poundage... If I can help in anyway please let me know, I'm a trad junkie.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not been over on this board for a while....it's hunting season and I am often with no internet.

I am sure you either got it or passed. My first trad bow as a Martin, it is a fine bow and after owning something like 50 bows and shooting hundreds, I can tell you they make a good product with a solid reputation. With anything used, you will need to inspect of for cracks, damage, or limb twist...of course. Also as stated above, it needs to be in a weight that is comfortable for you to shoot, but I am sure you know this.


----------

